# More ... > Exchange and mart >  MAQS available to share

## jeanrdow

I bought a whole tub of MAQS last summer which has a one year shelf life.  It contains 10 treatments and I was hoping that some other beekeepers would be interested in sharing this box with me.  I paid £60 from memory for it so if anyone would like to try this and was interested in sharing the cost i can sell these at £5 per treatment.  They only came in boxes of ten - hence the purchase.

----------


## gavin

There was a discussion here that seemed to have a quote from the manufacturer saying that they will store indefinitely in the freezer:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...Approval/page4

G.

----------


## jeanrdow

oh thats fantastic to know Gavin.  Thank you for that.  Im new to this forum.  At least I know they won't go to waste.  J

----------

